# first turkey (pic added)



## Lorren68 (Mar 24, 2014)

I took this one opening morning using my t/c hawken loaded with 70 grains of goex ffg and a .490 roundball I cast myself.


----------



## Ga Waters (Mar 24, 2014)

Way to go! tell us more. I was out yesterday also with the same type wepon, same load, and same home cast round balls. No turkey but I did pass on a 40 yard shot at nice pig. I generally don't do that.


----------



## SASS249 (Mar 25, 2014)

Does not get much better than that, until you use a flintlock that is


----------



## rhbama3 (Mar 25, 2014)

Are you guys seeing the picture? All i see is the IMG code.


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 25, 2014)

I am having trouble getting my pic to show. I believe my smart phone is smarter than me


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 25, 2014)

I give up I can't get it to work


----------



## snook24 (Mar 25, 2014)

would love to see the pic but congrats anyway!


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 25, 2014)

snook24 said:


> would love to see the pic but congrats anyway!



I would love to show it but I can't get it to work


----------



## snook24 (Mar 28, 2014)

have you tried to resize it? if its on your phone usually just using the crop on edit to make it smaller does the trick. Computer ive used paint to resize it but Im not the best with the computer side


----------



## mmarkey (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's Kevin's gobbler. Now Kevin give us the whole story. Nice job.


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thanks Mike


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 28, 2014)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorren68 (Mar 29, 2014)

I went to the woods about daylight got out of the truck loaded up the rifle put on my vest walked in about five steps and thought I herd a turkey click.  I took 10 steps and he gobbled a few soft yelps and he was on the ridge above me so I shut up.  It took him a while to decide to come down the hill to my decoys but he finally did.  I managed to get turned and had my rifle pointed at a spot. I told myself that if he came to that spot I was going to let him hold one.  I fired he flopped then he flew across the valley to my side and crashed.  He tried to run but did not get far.


----------



## Wrangler Hunter (Mar 29, 2014)

Nice.  Good seeing someone still using true black powder and casting your own.  That must have felt great.


----------



## Redleaf (Mar 30, 2014)

Good shootin!  Big fun for you!  tom turk dun had a bad day though.    Its hard to knock a turkey dead on the spot with a roundball.  They'll usually fly some distance after being shot by one,  but if you'll shoot them through the hips and take out their landing gear,  they cant get off the ground in the woods most of the time.  A broke back is good too.  Head shot is just too risky for me.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 2, 2014)

It was fun!!!!   Mike Markey and I went to the range the day before and I worked up a load for accuracy out to 25 yards that was down in powder from my deer load in hopes of not tearing up the meat.  I waited on the bird to turn so I could aim for the wing root.  I was successful no meat damaged.


----------



## Lorren68 (Apr 2, 2014)

SASS249 said:


> Does not get much better than that, until you use a flintlock that is



I want a flintlock so bad it ain't funny!


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 15, 2014)

It will be flintlock turkey hunting this year!


----------



## stabow (Jul 16, 2014)

What kind of flintlock did you get?.....


----------



## Lorren68 (Jul 16, 2014)

stabow said:


> What kind of flintlock did you get?.....



Southern mountain Poorboy  by Dixie Gun Works.


----------

